# Hp is not honouring warranty obligations



## thankav (Jan 13, 2014)

I purchased a new compaq R201 monitor on 19/12/2012 from Ernakulam, Kerala alongwith a new assembled computer system. The monitor is having warranty for three years. Invoice No is J680 dated 19/12/2012 of Newtec Computer Systems, Cochin-16. After six months the monitor started to show horizontal lines. I called HP customer care No. 1800 114 772 and booked complaint with ticket No. CA1304431 on 17/10/2013. The executive promised replacement within one week and asked to contact the local dealer viz Redington over telephone No. 0484 3953200 after one week if no response by then. Nobody called me and therefore I called the local dealer. One Divya told me that they have not received the replacement parts from HP and therefore not in a position to attend my complaint. Again called HP customer care who told me to contact the local dealer. I have been regularly calling the HP customer care and local dealer on all these days without any positive results other than false promises. Meanwhile I received some telephone calls from them telling me they require some more time without mentioning the duration of some. I have sent them a legal notice by email on 04/01/2014 but no reply from their side. On 07/01/2014 they offered an old & used monitor as replacement but I refused to accept the same being old and defective. Till date even after three long months nobody rectified my complaint. HP is not honouring the warranty obligations.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Lodge a complaint to your country's version of the BBB (Better Business Buerau) and they will be able to help.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

As Couriant stated, contact the locals. We cannot assist in this matter, and as a result, I have to close this. Thanks for understanding.

v


----------

